# The Bell Tree Mumble: Beginner's Guide



## Jas0n

The Bell Tree's Mumble is now live! For any new users to Mumble, this guide will help you through discovered what Mumble is, how to use it and how to join The Bell Tree's server. If you have any questions that this guide doesn't cover please feel free to either PM me or simply make a post in this thread!

*What is Mumble? How do I download it?*
Mumble is a VoIP service. Put simply, this means that you can join The Bell Tree's Mumble server and you're able to voice chat to anybody else who's also in the server. It's almost like a combination of Skype and the forum's pre-existing IRC Chatroom.

To download Mumble, visit *http://mumble.sourceforge.net/* and half way down the page under "Get Mumble" download the latest Stable release for your operating system (As of posting this thread, Version 1.2.4 for Mac & PC).

Once downloaded, launch it and follow the simple setup wizard. It will guide you through configuring your microphone so that it's as clear as possible. Please make sure to read everything and set it up correctly. *I strongly recommend* that you set your microphone to the "Push-To-Talk" setting. This means that you will need to press a button on your keyboard or mouse and hold it while you are talking. Doing this means that we won't hear any unnecessary background noise coming from your house or when you are typing on your keyboard.

*How do I join The Bell Tree's server?*
On the server connection list, which should pop up when you launch Mumble, you can click "Add New" and fill out these details.

*Label:* The Bell Tree
*Address:* 108.61.25.67
*Port:* 4562
*Username:* Your Username

Or, you can simply click this banner and it'll connect you to the server automatically:




*How do I register my nickname?*
Registering your nickname in Mumble simply makes it so nobody else can use your nickname on our server. It also allows you to become an administrator on the server.

To start, you'll want to make sure you're using the nickname that you want to register with and join The Bell Tree's server. Go to "Configure" menu and select "Certificate Wizard". Follow the instructions, similarly to how you set up your microphone in the audio wizard.

Once that is complete, right click on your own username in the user lists within the channel and select the "Register" option. If everything worked properly, you should now be registered.

*How do I disable Text-to-Speech?*
The Text-to-Speech option in Mumble makes it so all messages written in the Mumble text chat are read aloud for you to hear. This can be useful if you're playing a video game or something, but in general it can be quite annoying.

You can disable this option in the Mumble configuration. Simply go to "Configure Mumble -> Messages" and un-tick the "text-to-speech" option for the corresponding notifications. Some versions of Mumble can just un-tick "text-to-speech" directly from the "Configure" menu.

*Have any more questions?*
Feel free to post below with any questions as well as with any other information you'd like to see added to this guide. I look forward to seeing all of you in the Mumble server!


----------



## Horus

So I followed the instructions to register my name but now I can't join the server under Horus, so...

WHAT HAVE I DONE?


----------



## Jas0n

Horus said:


> So I followed the instructions to register my name but now I can't join the server under Horus, so...
> 
> WHAT HAVE I DONE?



I guess you either changed your certificate or the computer you were using. If you're going to use mumble on more than one computer you'll need to copy the certificate that is made on your first computer and import it on your second.

I cleared your registration so you should be able to use your Horus name again. Try redoing the registration I guess?


----------



## Horus

Jas0n said:


> I guess you either changed your certificate or the computer you were using. If you're going to use mumble on more than one computer you'll need to copy the certificate that is made on your first computer and import it on your second.
> 
> I cleared your registration so you should be able to use your Horus name again. Try redoing the registration I guess?



Just got the one computer, so I don't know what happened but thanks Jason.


----------



## Jas0n

Received a few questions asking how to disable the text-to-speech option in Mumble so I updated the guide with how to do so. Hope it helps!


----------



## vampiricrogue

It keeps giving  me an error message:

Mumble 1.2.4 Setup Wizard ended prematurely
Mumble 1.2.4 Setup Wizard ended prematurely because of an error. Your system has not been modified. To install this program at a later time, run Setup Wizard again. Click the Finish button to exit the Setup Wizard.

I tried to install it about ten times now...


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Of all the downloads there's none for chromebooks eue. And that is annoying me


----------



## Jas0n

vampiricrogue said:


> It keeps giving  me an error message:
> 
> Mumble 1.2.4 Setup Wizard ended prematurely
> Mumble 1.2.4 Setup Wizard ended prematurely because of an error. Your system has not been modified. To install this program at a later time, run Setup Wizard again. Click the Finish button to exit the Setup Wizard.
> 
> I tried to install it about ten times now...



Are you sure you're installing the right version for your system? That's the only thing I can think of. I tried googling your error and I can't seem to find anybody else who's had the same issue :/

Maybe try installing an older version of Mumble like 1.2.3. Or possibly even grabbing the Snapshot version.


----------



## vampiricrogue

Jas0n said:


> Are you sure you're installing the right version for your system? That's the only thing I can think of. I tried googling your error and I can't seem to find anybody else who's had the same issue :/
> 
> Maybe try installing an older version of Mumble like 1.2.3. Or possibly even grabbing the Snapshot version.



No,i tried three different versions. I took a nap and restarted the computer,and it seems to be installing fine now. I guess the thing was just picky and wanted a reboot. -.-;


----------



## Jas0n

Shameless bump for the Mumble thread in the disguise of a progress report, as there's currently no other advertising for the server on the forum!

So we've had the Mumble for almost 2 weeks as of posting this. It's been doing surprisingly well so far with activity every day and we've formed a nice small community from the regular visitors. We talk about everything from happenings on TBT, various games and gaming news, general life discussion and the occasional (terribly bad) karaoke. 

We'd like to recruit more users into our fold so if you were thinking about joining or if this is your first time hearing about the server, be sure to pay us a visit!


----------



## Lauren

I really enjoy the Mumble.


----------



## oath2order

I pop on sometimes >.>

I would be on more, but with a near 40-hour work week >.>


----------



## Psydye

Thinking of giving this a go but not sure....


----------



## iLoveYou

Psydye said:


> Thinking of giving this a go but not sure....



What's holding you back?

I was shy and afraid to be judged by everyone. I thought they would despise me after hearing my voice. The regulars who go on are very warm and welcoming. C: They're very easy (to get along with xo). They are so warm & fuzzy that when random people (those who channel surf) come in, no one kicks them and instead they just merge with our community and have amazing conversations. This is my story.

You should give it a shot. c: 

Honestly the Mumble is where it's at. You get a chance to communicate with the staff members a lot there. Get to know your forum mods + admins there. xo

*Edit:* If you come on at the right times, we also play games together. Like Mino's "Guess the capital of .." game, Mino's dictionary game or Ticket to Ride / Mario Kart 7 / Pokemon X&Y (most likely, am i rite).

*Shout out to the regulars:* Hi Lauren, Jason, Jubs, AndyB, ProfGallows, Mino, SockHead, Horus, Harry, Pally, Kuma, Jen, River.

Promoting Mumble = A +++ on efforts.


----------



## BellGreen

I wish I had the time be on every day to chat :/ My internet os pretty bad as well. Maybe I'll start going on Mumble during XY.


----------



## Jas0n

D'aw Kayla. iLoveYou

But yes, everybody should join Mumble, you get the inside scoop on all the TBT drama and happenings. Although Thursday seems to have been officially dubbed the "everybody get drunk" night. Be wary if joining on Thursdays.


----------



## Lauren

iLoveYou said:


> What's holding you back?
> 
> I was shy and afraid to be judged by everyone. I thought they would despise me after hearing my voice. The regulars who go on are very warm and welcoming. C: They're very easy (to get along with xo). They are so warm & fuzzy that when random people (those who channel surf) come in, no one kicks them and instead they just merge with our community and have amazing conversations. This is my story.
> 
> You should give it a shot. c:
> 
> Honestly the Mumble is where it's at. You get a chance to communicate with the staff members a lot there. Get to know your forum mods + admins there. xo
> 
> *Edit:* If you come on at the right times, we also play games together. Like Mino's "Guess the capital of .." game, Mino's dictionary game or Ticket to Ride / Mario Kart 7 / Pokemon X&Y (most likely, am i rite).
> 
> *Shout out to the regulars:* Hi Lauren, Jason, Jubs, AndyB, ProfGallows, Mino, SockHead, Horus, Harry, Pally, Kuma, Jen, River.
> 
> Promoting Mumble = A +++ on efforts.


 Aw yeah


----------



## rubyy

What sucks is everyone is mostly on at like 3am when I can't talk as loud...


----------



## Elijo

Love ya Kayla. <3


----------



## Jas0n

This guy is me in the Mumble when everybody's drunk and hyper.


----------



## Justin

The TV remote is his banhammer.


----------



## Lauren

Totally you Jas0n apart from the beard is what your hair looks like and you're a lot more grumpy.


----------



## Jas0n

Just to update everybody;

Been having a few issues with the server getting attacked lately. Host is working on it, but if you have any problems with server lag, disconnections or just not being able to connect then I'm sorry about that! Nothing I can do right now. Hoping that it's fixed soon.


----------



## Zeiro

Jas0n said:


> Just to update everybody;
> 
> Been having a few issues with the server getting attacked lately. Host is working on it, but if you have any problems with server lag, disconnections or just not being able to connect then I'm sorry about that! Nothing I can do right now. Hoping that it's fixed soon.


Should I wait before trying Mumble then? I found my headset the other day.


----------



## Jas0n

Reizo-Trepe said:


> Should I wait before trying Mumble then? I found my headset the other day.



It seems to be working good right now. It's possible that it's fixed, but I can't be sure. The attacks are very random and can last anywhere from 10 minutes to 2 hours.


----------



## BellGreen

I had this on my old laptop. Just found out that Mumble is compatible with Windows 8, downloading it later again.


----------



## Jas0n

Had no more issues with attacks on the server as of late. All seems to be running smooth again.

(this is also just an excuse to bump this thread for more exposure)


----------



## iLoveYou

Jas0n said:


> (this is also just an excuse to bump this thread for more exposure)



<3

@ anyone who reads this:

Why don't you join our Mumble server? C: Come say hi & get to know the regulars / staff members. Is it because you don't have a mic? Is it because you don't really understand something about it? Is it because you're shy?

Feedback plsss.


----------



## SockHead

iLoveYou said:


> <3
> 
> @ anyone who reads this:
> 
> Why don't you join our Mumble server? C: Come say hi & get to know the regulars / staff members. Is it because you don't have a mic? Is it because you don't really understand something about it? Is it because you're shy?
> 
> Feedback plsss.



They shy because the mods are jerks


----------



## Stargazer741

iLoveYou said:


> <3
> 
> @ anyone who reads this:
> 
> Why don't you join our Mumble server? C: Come say hi & get to know the regulars / staff members. Is it because you don't have a mic? Is it because you don't really understand something about it? Is it because you're shy?
> 
> Feedback plsss.



dont have a mic.


----------



## Stargazer741

ill join in when I have a mic.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Stargazer741 said:


> dont have a mic.



You don't really need one to interact with the other mumble users, there is a built in chat similar to the IRC.  Some people use that more often than actual mics, especially if things get to hectic.


----------



## Stargazer741

Tom said:


> You don't really need one to interact with the other mumble users, there is a built in chat similar to the IRC.  Some people use that more often than actual mics, especially if things get to hectic.



nide, but im using a tablet for the time being, so ill wait it out for when I get a computer.


----------



## Laurina

iLoveYou said:


> <3
> 
> @ anyone who reads this:
> 
> Why don't you join our Mumble server? C: Come say hi & get to know the regulars / staff members. Is it because you don't have a mic? Is it because you don't really understand something about it? Is it because you're shy?
> 
> Feedback plsss.



So shy.
But thinking about downloading it later this week just to see what it's all about c:


----------



## iLoveYou

LaurinaMN said:


> So shy.
> But thinking about downloading it later this week just to see what it's all about c:



Yes you should. <33 C:


----------



## Zeiro

I have this pair of earphones with an in-line mic, but I'm not sure if that would work or not. Also I'm nervous and my voice will probably sound silly.


----------



## Laurina

iLoveYou said:


> Yes you should. <33 C:


Of course I have to now since you're so persuasive<3



Reizo-Trepe said:


> Also I'm nervous and my voice will probably sound silly.


Story of my life. I hated talking to new people over the phone/online. I sound like I'm twelve.


----------



## KarlaKGB

The mumble's pretty cool.


----------



## BellGreen

Just found out that the installer isn't compatible with Windows 8 (although the compatibility test said it did.) so I guess I'll miss out on all the fun :/


----------



## KarlaKGB

Are you sure you're downloading the Windows version? I'm running Win8 and it works.


----------



## iLoveYou

KarlaKGB said:


> The mumble's pretty cool.



Karla is right. I was even singing Spooky Scary Skeleton for us on Mumble.

Honestly, don't worry about what you sound like. <3


----------



## KarlaKGB

That. Definitely happened.


----------



## iLoveYou

I was trying to get people on Mumble to record this bedtime poem for everyone on the forums. :'c No one wanted to. So I decided to give it a shot, but I swear I could never get through even one take of it. This was one of the many takes that I was recording (also the only one without a swear word). I can't believe I can't actually get through this ****ing poem without messing up. :L FML.

http://tinypic.com/r/2lua1l4/5



Spoiler: Good Night Moon



[00:32:04] (Channel) SockHead: 

"In the great green room 
there was a telephone 
And a red balloon 
And a picture of the cow jumping over the moon. 
And there were three little bears sitting on chairs 
And two little kittens and a pair of mittens 
And a little toy house and a young mouse. 
And a comb and a brush 
And a bowl full of mush 
And a quiet old lady who was whispering, "Hush." 
Good night, room. Good night, moon. 
Good night, cow jumping over the moon. 
Good night, light and the red balloon. 
Good night, bears. Good night, chairs. 
Good night, kittens. Good night, mittens. 
Good night, clocks. Good night, socks. 
Good night, little house. Good night, mouse. 
Good night, comb. Good night, brush. 
Good night, nobody. Good night, mush. 
Good night to the old lady whispering, "Hush." 
Good night, stars. Good night, air. 
Good night, noises everywhere."



Everyone on Mumble is so sweet. C': Always thinking of others and reading each other bedtime stories.


----------



## Lauren

iLoveYou said:


> I was trying to get people on Mumble to record this bedtime poem for everyone on the forums. :'c No one wanted to. So I decided to give it a shot, but I swear I could never get through even one take of it. This was one of the many takes that I was recording (also the only one without a swear word). I can't believe I can't actually get through this ****ing poem without messing up. :L FML.
> 
> http://tinypic.com/r/2lua1l4/5
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Good Night Moon
> 
> 
> 
> [00:32:04] (Channel) SockHead:
> 
> "In the great green room
> there was a telephone
> And a red balloon
> And a picture of the cow jumping over the moon.
> And there were three little bears sitting on chairs
> And two little kittens and a pair of mittens
> And a little toy house and a young mouse.
> And a comb and a brush
> And a bowl full of mush
> And a quiet old lady who was whispering, "Hush."
> Good night, room. Good night, moon.
> Good night, cow jumping over the moon.
> Good night, light and the red balloon.
> Good night, bears. Good night, chairs.
> Good night, kittens. Good night, mittens.
> Good night, clocks. Good night, socks.
> Good night, little house. Good night, mouse.
> Good night, comb. Good night, brush.
> Good night, nobody. Good night, mush.
> Good night to the old lady whispering, "Hush."
> Good night, stars. Good night, air.
> Good night, noises everywhere."
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone on Mumble is so sweet. C': Always thinking of others and reading each other bedtime stories.



And also unmuting people


----------



## Jas0n

Trevor read us all Goodnight Moon last night! It was beautiful. I slept like a baby afterwards.


----------



## SockHead

Someone unban me this is injustice


----------



## Charmssparkle

So I have a question. Mumble sounds really fun! But...?

How big is the download package? (My computer's not that new... D: )

Do I have to be online in ACNL to come online and talk on Mumble? Or can I do one or the other or any combination thereof?


----------



## Jas0n

Charmssparkle said:


> So I have a question. Mumble sounds really fun! But...?
> 
> How big is the download package? (My computer's not that new... D: )
> 
> Do I have to be online in ACNL to come online and talk on Mumble? Or can I do one or the other or any combination thereof?



Mumble is a very small application, and doesn't use many resources.

Most of us in Mumble don't even play ACNL so don't worry about not playing it.


----------



## radical6

i would join if my voice wasnt annoying 
its so annoying tht i only talk to my bff online


----------



## Trent the Paladin

tsundere said:


> i would join if my voice wasnt annoying
> its so annoying tht i only talk to my bff online



My voice is annoying and they welcome me.


----------



## Lauren

tsundere said:


> i would join if my voice wasnt annoying
> its so annoying tht i only talk to my bff online



I was mute for 2 day's because I hate my voice but they tried to unmute me  I despise my voice but I still talk. I sound like a dude!


----------



## Charmssparkle

Tom said:


> My voice is annoying and they welcome me.



I hate my voice (through digital devices) just as much as the next person. But since I don't need a 3DS Internet connection for it, I'll definitely come on sometime! Are there normally people on at any time of day, or is one time busier than others...?


----------



## Jas0n

Charmssparkle said:


> I hate my voice (through digital devices) just as much as the next person. But since I don't need a 3DS Internet connection for it, I'll definitely come on sometime! Are there normally people on at any time of day, or is one time busier than others...?



It's usually busier in the evenings.


----------



## Charmssparkle

Evenings I can do.


----------



## SockHead

Can you make more channels in the mumble because sometimes I hate people who are in both TBT and Off Topic.


----------



## KarlaKGB

SockHead said:


> Can you make more channels in the mumble because sometimes I hate people who are in both TBT and Off Topic.



I second this, can we give this character his own playroom.


----------



## iLoveYou

Shout out to all the new members who joined and kept coming back to Mumble:

Omfa ( <3 XOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXO )
LaurinaMN
Robin
treee

#Jas0n'sMumbleGettingPopular
#WelcomeNewMembers
#AllNightersOnMumble
#WhoIsJubs
#WhoIsKayla ( #NotiLoveYou )


----------



## Jake

iLoveYou said:


> treee



shout out to my good friend also!!!


----------



## unravel

Oh what happen to Robbz?


----------



## Jake

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Oh what happen to Robbz?



I love you, Robbz, I love all my exes


----------



## Jas0n

*Just upgraded the server to 20 user slots, from 15. We've been having issues every now and again when the server becomes full and others aren't able to join, this should fix those issues.*


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Jas0n said:


> *Just upgraded the server to 20 user slots, from 15. We've been having issues every now and again when the server becomes full and others aren't able to join, this should fix those issues.*



Thanks so much Jas0n!


----------



## oath2order

Jas0n said:


> *Just upgraded the server to 20 user slots, from 15. We've been having issues every now and again when the server becomes full and others aren't able to join, this should fix those issues.*



Praise da lorde


----------



## iLoveYou

oath2order said:


> Praise da lorde



Lol, I see what you did. {:

Mumble is our playgroud, so thank you Jason. I can't wait for the moment when we start needing more than 20 slots. Here's hoping. Some of the oldies need to start coming back to Mumble. :{


----------



## SockHead

Wish people would stop being so rude to me on mumble


----------



## Zeiro

I found my working mic so I may or may not pop in on mumble.


----------



## Jake

Reizo said:


> I found my working mic so I may or may not pop in on mumble.



don't go, 90% of the time it's mafia


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Reizo said:


> I found my working mic so I may or may not pop in on mumble.



Cool welcome on in.

@Jake: It's TF2 sometimes. Depends on the mood in the rooms.


----------



## Beary

Jake. said:


> don't go, 90% of the time it's mafia




THEN WHY WHENEVER I JOIN PEOPLE ARE BEING BORING D:

- - - Post Merge - - -



SockHead said:


> Wish people would stop being so rude to me on mumble



Wish you would stop being rude to people on mumble


----------



## Trent the Paladin

beary509 said:


> THEN WHY WHENEVER I JOIN PEOPLE ARE BEING BORING D:
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Wish you would stop being rude to people on mumble



Depends on the mood and time. :/ It's been quiet lately during the day but really active at night.


----------



## Beary

Tom said:


> Depends on the mood and time. :/ It's been quiet lately during the day but really active at night.



;U; Why isn't that dandy. I can't go on at night.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jas0n said:


> D'aw Kayla. iLoveYou
> 
> But yes, everybody should join Mumble, you get the inside scoop on all the TBT drama and happenings. Although Thursday seems to have been officially dubbed the "everybody get drunk" night. Be wary if joining on Thursdays.



WHY DID I NOT SEE THIS


----------



## oath2order

Tom said:


> Cool welcome on in.
> 
> @Jake: It's TF2 sometimes. Depends on the mood in the rooms.



TF2 sucks.



SockHead said:


> Wish people would stop being so rude to me on mumble



We do it out of love!



Jas0n said:


> D'aw Kayla. iLoveYou
> 
> But yes, everybody should join Mumble, you get the inside scoop on all the TBT drama and happenings. Although Thursday seems to have been officially dubbed the "everybody get drunk" night. Be wary if joining on Thursdays.



NEED TO GET ALCOHOL.

DRINKY THURSDAY YAY


----------



## Mary

Was this supposed to persuade me to join? Because now I'm scared out of my mind.


----------



## Jennifer

Now even I'm wondering if I should come on anymore >__> Though, it is a rather old post and I believe Thursday's have become a lot more tame.  

It really can be fun though. Sometimes we sing Christmas Carols :3


----------



## Mary

Social anxiety. How I love you.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Mary said:


> Social anxiety. How I love you.



You came in for like a minute then left, half of us were playing LoL


----------



## Mary

Oath made me do it. And it's not my fault I sound like a twelvie.




You happy now, oath?


----------



## KarlaKGB

Mary said:


> Oath made me do it. And it's not my fault I sound like a twelvie.
> 
> You happy now, oath?



You actually sounded rather older, which is why I was surprised when you announced yourself as Mary.


----------



## Mary

KarlaKGB said:


> You actually sounded rather older, which is why I was surprised when you announced yourself as Mary.



Maybe it's just my southern drawl, y'all.

I have severe social anxiety. It took me half a year to work up the courage to join this forum.


----------



## SockHead

KarlaKGB said:


> You came in for like a minute then left, half of us were playing LoL


----------



## Mary

SockHead said:


>



If I could smack you from here I would. Ah, but one can only dream.


----------



## Nicole.

It's a shame you can't download it on iPad, otherwise I would give it a shot :/


----------



## Jake

Nicole. said:


> It's a shame you can't download it on iPad, otherwise I would give it a shot :/



you can


----------



## Prof Gallows

Nicole. said:


> It's a shame you can't download it on iPad, otherwise I would give it a shot :/



You can't?

Cause it's on the app store for free. Says that it works for Ipad.


----------



## Nicole.

Prof Gallows said:


> You can't?
> 
> Cause it's on the app store for free. Says that it works for Ipad.



Oops! Sorry. D:


----------



## KarlaKGB

Yes, always good to see new people on Mumble!


----------



## Mary

Prof Gallows said:


> You can't?
> 
> Cause it's on the app store for free. Says that it works for Ipad.


It does work on the iPad, I can testify that...

pffft. Still laughing.


----------



## orangepeanut

Hey guys, my wifi got disconnected while I was on yesterday, and when I got it working I couldn't connect back to the server. I kept getting this error message:

"Server connection rejected: wrong certificate or password"

followed by a pop-up window that prompted me to re-enter my password, which I did to no avail. I tried restarting Mumble, making a new certificate, but neither of those things worked. Could someone help me out? (Sorry I was so quiet, felt a bit shy)


----------



## BellGreen

orangepeanut said:


> Hey guys, my wifi got disconnected while I was on yesterday, and when I got it working I couldn't connect back to the server. I kept getting this error message:
> 
> "Server connection rejected: wrong certificate or password"
> 
> followed by a pop-up window that prompted me to re-enter my password, which I did to no avail. I tried restarting Mumble, making a new certificate, but neither of those things worked. Could someone help me out? (Sorry I was so quiet, felt a bit shy)



What I did was change my username and make a new certificate for the new username and it worked, so you should probably just tweak your name a little bit so people know who you are.


----------



## orangepeanut

BellBringerGreen said:


> What I did was change my username and make a new certificate for the new username and it worked, so you should probably just tweak your name a little bit so people know who you are.



Ah, I actually tried that last night but it didn't work... Thanks though!


----------



## Jas0n

orangepeanut said:


> Hey guys, my wifi got disconnected while I was on yesterday, and when I got it working I couldn't connect back to the server. I kept getting this error message:
> 
> "Server connection rejected: wrong certificate or password"
> 
> followed by a pop-up window that prompted me to re-enter my password, which I did to no avail. I tried restarting Mumble, making a new certificate, but neither of those things worked. Could someone help me out? (Sorry I was so quiet, felt a bit shy)



I cleared your registration. You'll be able to use that name again now. Make sure that, if you register again, that you do it properly this time!


----------



## orangepeanut

Thanks Jason! Sorry for the trouble.


----------



## Zeiro

Can anyone who heard me on mumble yesterday tell me how I sounded? Too loud? Too quiet? Echo-y? It's hard to adjust my mic settings when I don't know what I sound like on mumble. Still trying to adjust them.

Also I did not appreciate the tongue-clicking noises someone made when Africa was mentioned. You know who you are.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Reizo said:


> Can anyone who heard me on mumble yesterday tell me how I sounded? Too loud? Too quiet? Echo-y? It's hard to adjust my mic settings when I don't know what I sound like on mumble. Still trying to adjust them.
> 
> Also I did not appreciate the tongue-clicking noises someone made when Africa was mentioned. You know who you are.



I don't remember hearing you, it was kind of loud and busy last night. :/


----------



## Zeiro

Tom said:


> I don't remember hearing you, it was kind of loud and busy last night. :/


I didn't talk much.


----------



## iLoveYou

Reizo said:


> Can anyone who heard me on mumble yesterday tell me how I sounded? Too loud? Too quiet? Echo-y? It's hard to adjust my mic settings when I don't know what I sound like on mumble. Still trying to adjust them.
> 
> Also I did not appreciate the tongue-clicking noises someone made when Africa was mentioned. You know who you are.



I heard you very well. It was clear and not too loud, not too quiet. {: No echo. Don't worry.

Talking about echo .. my microphone is awful to the point where randomly throughout the day it starts echoing and people just tell me so I can fix it. 

Come back again some time. <3


----------



## oath2order

iLoveYou said:


> I heard you very well. It was clear and not too loud, not too quiet. {: No echo. Don't worry.
> 
> Talking about echo .. my microphone is awful to the point where randomly throughout the day it starts echoing and people just tell me so I can fix it.
> 
> Come back again some time. <3



YES COME BACK. I wasn't there but you've gotta hear me do my imitation of Kayla's voice.


----------



## iLoveYou

oath2order said:


> YES COME BACK. I wasn't there but you've gotta hear me do my imitation of Kayla's voice.



I like the way you do me. {:


----------



## BlueSkittleWolf

I'm considering joining the Mumble server.. I just take a while to warm up to actually talk. (I'm shy on online voice chats..)


----------



## Beary

BlueSkittleWolf said:


> I'm considering joining the Mumble server.. I just take a while to warm up to actually talk. (I'm shy on online voice chats..)



You get used to it xD I was so shy the first time I went on I turned beet red in RL ._.


----------



## BlueSkittleWolf

beary509 said:


> You get used to it xD I was so shy the first time I went on I turned beet red in RL ._.


You don't have to talk on it do you...? If I DID join, I'd most likely join with 'AndroidWolf' because I'm too lazy to change it.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Or... I'd join, then disconnect because I was too frightened.. :c


----------



## oath2order

iLoveYou said:


> I like the way you do me. {:



Oh dear lord. why


----------



## BlueSkittleWolf

oath2order said:


> Oh dear lord. why


God...Why... xD


----------



## Mary

BlueSkittleWolf said:


> Or... I'd join, then disconnect because I was too frightened.. :c


Pfft. That's silly, no one does that, I didnt do that, nope. *avert eyes*


----------



## BlueSkittleWolf

Mary said:


> Pfft. That's silly, no one does that, I didnt do that, nope. *avert eyes*


Nah, I'd join then just listen to everyone.. That's how I am. Is that allowed..?


----------



## Mary

They could see you, and they aren't exactly a quiet, unsociable group either. I'm just glad Jubs wasn't there when I flipped out.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Mary said:


> They could see you, and they aren't exactly a quiet, unsociable group either. I'm just glad Jubs wasn't there when I flipped out.



You did something? ._. I remember seeing you on Mumble and then you bolted when I said hi.


----------



## Mary

And then my heart rate didn't settle for an hour and I changed my user title to what it is now.


----------



## BlueSkittleWolf

Mary said:


> They could see you, and they aren't exactly a quiet, unsociable group either. I'm just glad Jubs wasn't there when I flipped out.


What do you mean 'see you'...? I'm just quiet and if they say 'Hi.' I'll most likely stay quiet and see how long it takes someone to recognize that I won't talk.. ._. I'd join if someone I've spoken to before (Which is no one because I'm anti-social..).. Nah... I might talk later on if I join.. But... Not right when I join... It'd take about an hour + for me to talk.. I'm just that shy..and anti-social..


----------



## Mary

BlueSkittleWolf said:


> What do you mean 'see you'...? I'm just quiet and if they say 'Hi.' I'll most likely stay quiet and see how long it takes someone to recognize that I won't talk.. ._. I'd join if someone I've spoken to before (Which is no one because I'm anti-social..).. Nah... I might talk later on if I join.. But... Not right when I join... It'd take about an hour + for me to talk.. I'm just that shy..and anti-social..



There's a list of names, sort of... They would see 'android wolf.'
And they wouldn't let you shut up, haha.


----------



## BlueSkittleWolf

Mary said:


> There's a list of names, sort of... They would see 'android wolf.'
> And they wouldn't let you shut up, haha.


Hm... Maybe later on I'll join.. Maybe..


----------



## iLoveYou

BlueSkittleWolf said:


> What do you mean 'see you'...? I'm just quiet and if they say 'Hi.' I'll most likely stay quiet and see how long it takes someone to recognize that I won't talk.. ._. I'd join if someone I've spoken to before (Which is no one because I'm anti-social..).. Nah... I might talk later on if I join.. But... Not right when I join... It'd take about an hour + for me to talk.. I'm just that shy..and anti-social..



Honestly we love meeting new people and having new people join.

We can see your name in the list of users online, that's all she means. You are free to come in just to listen to us and not talk, or just to talk in the chat box on the side if you want. We'd still try to include you in the conversations though by talking to you, so don't be surprised. =P

You really aren't forced to talk. You can mute yourself and just type in the chat box.


----------



## BlueSkittleWolf

iLoveYou said:


> Honestly we love meeting new people and having new people join.
> 
> We can see your name in the list of users online, that's all she means. You are free to come in just to listen to us and not talk, or just to talk in the chat box on the side if you want. We'd still try to include you in the conversations though by talking to you, so don't be surprised. =P
> 
> You really aren't forced to talk. You can mute yourself and just type in the chat box.


Ah, that'd be okay then.. Let me get my Mumble started.. I guess..


----------



## Mary

iLoveYou said:


> Honestly we love meeting new people and having new people join.
> 
> We can see your name in the list of users online, that's all she means. You are free to come in just to listen to us and not talk, or just to talk in the chat box on the side if you want. We'd still try to include you in the conversations though by talking to you, so don't be surprised. =P
> 
> You really aren't forced to talk. You can mute yourself and just type in the chat box.



You're scary though.


----------



## iLoveYou

BlueSkittleWolf said:


> Ah, that'd be okay then.. Let me get my Mumble started.. I guess..



You don't have to join now. =P Join whenever you want.


----------



## BlueSkittleWolf

iLoveYou said:


> You don't have to join now. =P Join whenever you want.


Now would be fine... I have to turn it down anyway. I'll just listen to others..


----------



## oath2order

Mary said:


> You're scary though.



Kayla is kind of scary.


----------



## KarlaKGB

oath2order said:


> Kayla is kind of scary.



Yeah especially when she starts echoing.


----------



## Minties

Pretty sure everyone is most active when I'm sleeping. xD


----------



## SockHead

Mary said:


> You're scary though.



Hahahahahahaha


----------



## unravel

Tried to login and I dunno what my password I don't remember putting my password in my mumble account


----------



## Jas0n

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Tried to login and I dunno what my password I don't remember putting my password in my mumble account



Your "password" is the certificate that you save on your computer. You need this certificate to use your username. I'll clear your username registration so that you're able to use it again.


----------



## unravel

Jas0n said:


> Your "password" is the certificate that you save on your computer. You need this certificate to use your username. I'll clear your username registration so that you're able to use it again.



Thanks Jas0n :U


----------



## Zura

Hey when is game night? I just got Mario Kart 7! and yeah i know its been out for awhile but i just finaly got the time to buy it


----------



## SockHead

Can yall ban me for a good reason? I was eating a popsicle and then POOF


----------



## oath2order

oooh what'd they ban you for


----------



## SockHead

oath2order said:


> oooh what'd they ban you for



Did u not read my post


----------



## oath2order

Oh, they banned you for eating a popsicle?

I didn't know that was the actual reason.


----------



## unravel

SockHead said:


> Can yall ban me for a good reason? I was eating a popsicle and then POOF



That's funny lol


----------



## Thunder

SockHead said:


> Can yall ban me for a good reason? I was eating a popsicle and then POOF



We don't take kindly to you popsicle suckers


----------



## oath2order

Thunder said:


> We don't take kindly to you popsicle suckers



Excuse me do you have a problem with us popsicle suckers?

I take offense to this.


----------



## iLoveYou

The baby is growing up so fast



Spoiler:  Look Jason: 20/20 people


----------



## MrPicklez

If only I still had my Yeti mic :/


----------



## Danielkang2

Can I please be a Mod. I'm basically on 24/7. Also when it's dead. So please take into consideration.


----------



## Farobi

Danielkang2 said:


> Can I please be a Mod. I'm basically on 24/7. Also when it's dead. So please take into consideration.



alright expect you're blue username change some time later


----------



## KarlaKGB

Danielkang2 said:


> Can I please be a Mod. I'm basically on 24/7. Also when it's dead. So please take into consideration.



Well there's no need for mods when it's dead then, is there?


----------



## Danielkang2

"ALSO when it's dead"


----------



## arctic5

anyone know when that ninja rabbit started to appear in the top banner? it's gone now


----------



## Jas0n

MrKisstoefur said:


> If only I still had my Yeti mic :/


You don't need a fantastic microphone, heck, most people don't. You should hop on sometime!



Danielkang2 said:


> Can I please be a Mod. I'm basically on 24/7. Also when it's dead. So please take into consideration.


Probably not going to happen, even less so for the fact that you're asking. Sorry buddy.


----------



## Jake

oops havent gone on mubmle for like a month forgive me


----------



## Jas0n

*Important Update Regarding Mumble*

As I'm sure most of you are aware, Mumble has been very inactive as of late. This is largely due to the lack of moderation regarding the large amounts of **** that occurs whenever people are actually there.

To avoid closure, I have now changed it to require registration to enter the general discussion channel. The only way to gain registration in Mumble is to ask a moderator or what I'm deeming as superusers to register you.

I'm currently fairly busy, trying to move house as well as deal with insurmountable dramas in my life, but when things die down I will be promoting more people with these privileges to register, as well as be in there more myself. Hopefully this means we can get Mumble a bit more active again.


----------



## Ashtot

I made a new certificate for the name Ashtot yet I have no privileges in The Bell Tree.


----------



## Laurina

I miss Mumble and hope to be active with it again in the future. My laptop broke months ago so I no longer have my certificate :c

Mumble To Do List:
Register Laurina.
Promote Justin to SuperUser.


----------



## f11

I need my Nick to be registered pls.


----------



## Danielkang2

Please register me. I love mumble. I'm sorry to hear that Justin/Jason.


----------



## Jas0n

Afraid we can only register you when you are actually in the Mumble chat. It'd be best to ask somebody on IRC to join and register you.


----------



## Princess

I'm pretty sure Mobile users can't register correct?


----------



## Maxinom

I joined the mumble and have made a certificate, but I can't register. Wat do ;-;


----------



## AmeAnimna

i cant seem to find the register button anywhere D: please help


----------



## Speedydash

Kind of having the same problem as well 3:


----------



## NewLeaf13

Can I do this on my phone?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

NewLeaf13 said:


> Can I do this on my phone?



Depending on the phone yes. I use Plumble for my Android devices though I believe it needs a payment. I don't know what iOS apps there are.


----------



## Jas0n

So I've reverted the requirement to be registered to speak. It seemed to only cause problems.

I'm going to actively try to be in the Mumble more often. Whenever I'm on the computer I'll be logged into Mumble, even if I'm in the AFK channel. Hoping that more people can do the same and we can try and revive the dead server.


----------



## Caius

Ohhhh snap


----------



## CookingOkasan

I abandoned the IRC and mumble!!! RIP TBT Afterhours!
I'm usually just sitting around my computer when I'm logged in so sitting in mumble really isn't out of the question


----------



## Lauren

Jas0n said:


> So I've reverted the requirement to be registered to speak. It seemed to only cause problems.
> 
> I'm going to actively try to be in the Mumble more often. Whenever I'm on the computer I'll be logged into Mumble, even if I'm in the AFK channel. Hoping that more people can do the same and we can try and revive the dead server.



**** head ive done this for months


----------



## Murray

I hope mumble gets more active.. it's also too awkward  if there's like only 2-3 people including myself :<


----------



## Lauren

I AM ALWAYS IN THE MUMBLE


----------



## Yui Z

If mumble wasn't so darn annoying to use and set up then I'd probably go in there again. I gave up after a couple of tries and decided I prefer Skype. I feel bad for Lauren always being there alone though, aww.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Yui Z said:


> If mumble wasn't so darn annoying to use and set up then I'd probably go in there again. I gave up after a couple of tries and decided I prefer Skype. I feel bad for Lauren always being there alone though, aww.



its not tho, ur just incompetent


----------



## Yui Z

KarlaKGB said:


> its not tho, ur just incompetent



You're right. Which is why I prefer Skype. :')


----------



## Bassy

I'll just stare the cat out of the tree first, observe from a distance to see if it's safe to talk with you people.


----------



## Beardo

I'll get on in a little bit. Probably gonna ask a bunch of annoying questiins about how to download it. Is anyone else gonna be on?


----------



## Cutievideoworld IRL

How do I post? I'm a noob. Please tell me.

- - - Post Merge - - -

OOOOH NVM


----------



## Idfldnsndt

does anyone use it


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Idfldnsndt said:


> does anyone use it



Not much anymore really.


----------



## SockHead

close mumble close this thread close this forum lol


----------



## Idfldnsndt

SockHead said:


> close mumble close this thread close this forum lol



Yes please


----------



## oswaldies

Mumble is creepy eue


----------



## Lauren

sailoreamon said:


> Mumble is creepy eue



Actually, mumble used to be very fun, although the regulars such as myself have all become very busy. You should all give it a try, its less exclusive than skype, which is what killed the mumble.

#clique 
#ucantsitwithus

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tom said:


> Not much anymore really.



I miss thirsty thursdays <333


----------



## Jake

Lauren said:


> I miss thirsty thursdays <333



I miss my Indian voice program


----------



## Lauren

Jake. said:


> I miss my Indian voice program



OMG I MISS THAT TOO, HOLY CRAP.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Lauren said:


> I miss thirsty thursdays <333





Jake. said:


> I miss my Indian voice program



YES TO BOTH


----------



## oath2order

I just miss Mumble.


----------



## Jas0n

Don't we all.

It'll probably be shutting down in a few days if I don't remember to pay the bill


----------



## Lauren

I miss u all


----------



## oath2order

Jas0n said:


> Don't we all.
> 
> It'll probably be shutting down in a few days if I don't remember to pay the bill



It's probably for the best. RIP.


----------



## Minties

Jas0n said:


> Don't we all.
> 
> It'll probably be shutting down in a few days if I don't remember to pay the bill



Rip mumble


----------



## Horus

I think that Mumble ran off of Kayla's smile






She might not of been townie, but she certainly wasn't scum.

RIP Kayla and all the people who got seizures from that Gif, one of you will be dearly missed.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Side note; wtf minties, how long you gonna jack my avatar, it's been like 3 years and I thought I double posted or something.


----------



## Gandalf

Horus said:


> I think that Mumble ran off of Kayla's smile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She might not of been townie, but she certainly wasn't scum.
> 
> RIP Kayla and all the people who got seizures from that Gif, one of you will be dearly missed.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Side note; wtf minties, how long you gonna jack my avatar, it's been like 3 years and I thought I double posted or something.



Had a seizure and then died of heartache thanks hotus.


----------



## Alienfish

Horus said:


> I think that Mumble ran off of Kayla's smile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She might not of been townie, but she certainly wasn't scum.
> 
> RIP Kayla and all the people who got seizures from that Gif, one of you will be dearly missed.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Side note; wtf minties, how long you gonna jack my avatar, it's been like 3 years and I thought I double posted or something.



i usually see those images when i wake up so no harm here lol


----------



## Jake

lol rip mumble


----------



## Ragdoll

omg^
i forgot this existed


----------



## Jake

Ragdoll said:


> omg^
> i forgot this existed



it doesn't tho
it ded


----------



## Ragdoll

Jake. said:


> it doesn't tho
> it ded



ohhhh ur right, duh
oop lmoa


----------



## Haskell

Did Mumble itself die or did TBT's Mumble die? lol


----------



## Trent the Paladin

TBT's died due to lack of activity and much like the IRC was replaced by Discord (despite lack of voice channels).


----------

